# agr reward tickets



## amamba (Dec 20, 2009)

Suppose I want to use my AGR points to take a trip from Seattle to the east coast. I want to take the EB to Chicago, then spend a few days in Chicago, and then probably take either the Cap limited or the LSL back to either New Haven or Providence (connecting to an NE regional). Would it be two, two zone awards or just one three zone award if I wanted to take a 48 layover in Chicago to see the city?


----------



## DivMiler (Dec 20, 2009)

It would be two two-zone awards. Amtrak Guest Rewards does not provide for stopovers on redemptions.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 21, 2009)

An AGR award involves taking the next train departing a connecting city. Such as if you arrive at 9 AM and the next train to ___ departs that day at 5 PM, you must take that or your award will end there. Thus, the only city where an overnight stop would be allowed is NOL, Because (for example) the Crescent arrives in the evening and the SL departs the next morning. (But you could not stop in NOL for 4 or 5 days on the same award.)


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 21, 2009)

Another example would be if you wanted to take the EB to CHI and then catch the Texas Eagle and go to Austin, Dallas, etc. They would allow you to book as a 1 zone award and spend the night in CHI at your expense. However, you would have to catch the TE the next afternoon. This is only allowed because the Empire Builder arrives after the TE has already left.


----------



## amamba (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I actually already have roundtrip plane tickets from CT to Seattle for the summer, but they were free vouchers that I used when I got bumped last summer due to overbooking. I am considering using the outbound tickets to fly to Seattle but then just not using the return portion and instead, taking the train back across the country. I might end up just taking the EB then and perhaps flying back from chicago. Again, thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 21, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> Another example would be if you wanted to take the EB to CHI and then catch the Texas Eagle and go to Austin, Dallas, etc. They would allow you to book as a 1 zone award and spend the night in CHI at your expense. However, you would have to catch the TE the next afternoon. This is only allowed because the Empire Builder arrives after the TE has already left.


And you can't always do that. I've twice been refused when I tried to book St. Paul - Chicago - Albuquerque, even after carefully explaining that I'd pay for the layover myself. On the other hand, Albuquerque - Los Angeles - Portland - St. Paul is no problem, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 22, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> diesteldorf said:
> 
> 
> > Another example would be if you wanted to take the EB to CHI and then catch the Texas Eagle and go to Austin, Dallas, etc. They would allow you to book as a 1 zone award and spend the night in CHI at your expense. However, you would have to catch the TE the next afternoon. This is only allowed because the Empire Builder arrives after the TE has already left.
> ...


That's interesting, but I guess you have to be willing to accept that while it's possible to book "ridiculous" loophole routings, you may also be unable to book legitimate ones. I remember telling the reservation agent that I knew stopovers were generally not allowed because they required the most direct routing be taken. She agreed and was happy to make my reservation when I pointed out to her that my proposal was the only direct way to go in spite of the overnight.

If I ran into your problem today, I would probably hang up and call back to get another agent.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 22, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> If I ran into your problem today, I would probably hang up and call back to get another agent.


Oh, yes, that's an option (alas, one I've not been successful at). Another option is to fly down to Chicago on Southwest in the morning and catch that day's Southwest Chief for less than the cost of the night's stay at a downtown Chicago hotel, so I won't kick too hard.

I am going to keep in mind your experience about last-minute MSP-CHI sleepers, though. It's terribly civilized to arrive at the station, put your carry-on luggage in your compartment, and immediately go to breakfast.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> I guess you have to be willing to accept that while it's possible to book "ridiculous" loophole routings, you may also be unable to book legitimate ones.


I would *NEVER* accept a direct legitimate routing! :angry:


----------

